# You gotta' love freebies!



## Puff1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Picked this up today. Some old man had it sitting in his driveway, the sign it had the magic words"free".
Everything works including the ignitor,cast iron grates have a little surface rust on them. I'm sure they'll clean right up.


----------



## Finney (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn.... you SCORE again. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 25, 2006)

you are the king of the trashpile.


----------



## cflatt (Sep 25, 2006)

even has wheels so you can tow it behind the van


----------



## allie (Sep 25, 2006)

That's awesome, Puff!  I just wish we could find some new burners for our gasser.  We can't read the model on it anymore and can't find any that look like them. Might be about time to find a new one.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 25, 2006)

Sanford and Puff! 

Damn dude is that the thing to do in Michigan?  Pile up free grills in your yard?  Where I come from they used cars and old bath tubs!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> *Sanford and Puff! *
> 
> Damn dude is that the thing to do in Michigan?  Pile up free grills in your yard?  Where I come from they used cars and old bath tubs!



lol, nice find....tell Grady and LaMont I say 'hey'


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 25, 2006)

Puff, with the $ you saved on the grill, you can now afford a WSM! Good score buddy!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff, with the $ you saved on the grill, you can now afford a WSM! Good score buddy!


It's funny you mentioned that Nick. The wife and I were just discussing the WSM and how good it would look under the X-mas tree  

MBF, don't forget Hoolio, and Aunt Esther  

Allie I seem to have quite the stock pile of grills, I might part with one.

Larry if your in the market for a new tub let me know. My neighbor has a nice assortment


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, cannot forget them.......too bad TV aint the same today as it was back then. Thank goodness for TV Land re-runs


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 25, 2006)

MBF, one of Fred Sanford's best lines as he's talking to Aunt Esther.......
"Shut up before I stick yo' face in some dough and make some gorilla cookies!"


----------



## john pen (Sep 25, 2006)

nice score...Im a big fan of the "roadside flea market" !


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 25, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> nice score...Im a big fan of the "roadside flea market" !


I remember that from past post's John  

One man's junk, is another man's treasure!


----------



## Griff (Sep 25, 2006)

Puff

You're gonna love the cast iron grates. They take grill marks to an all new level.

Griff


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> MBF, one of Fred Sanford's best lines as he's talking to Aunt Esther.......
> "Shut up before I stick yo' face in some dough and make some gorilla cookies!"



lol, gotta love the Redd Foxx


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Dude, nice score!


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 26, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Dude, nice score!



Note... you just got kudos from...

Bill the Dumpster Diver Guy


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> You're gonna love the cast iron grates. They take grill marks to an all new level.
> 
> Griff


That's what I'm looking forward to  
I scraped, sanded, and seasoned them. They look "grate" can't wait to try them


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2r6g3ht4]Dude, nice score!



Note... you just got kudos from...

Bill the Dumpster Diver Guy[/quote:2r6g3ht4]


"Duke of dumpster diving" The "King of the trash pile" says ....their all just jealous


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> I have been head first in my share of dumpsters in my time.  Its so funny that my sister married a guy that is so much like me, its scarey.  We get along real well, in the dumpsters together.  We are always eyeing others trash.
> 
> One mans trash is another mans treasure!!
> 
> The RICH Folk often throw away better stuff than I could buy new!!


Thank you my brother......."Chuck,  knight of the junk wagon"


----------

